# internet gone very slow?



## miriammary (10 Nov 2012)

I am connected to vodafone internet and when I look on my laptop I have all the bars so should have a good connection, however it's taking ages to load anything that I LOOK UP? The timer is on the screen for a long time and sometimes I just give up eventually. Can anyone suggest how I might fix this or the cause of this problem?


----------



## NOAH (14 Nov 2012)

is that landline or mobile?  what browser?


----------



## Petermack (14 Nov 2012)

Is you Internet connection through a modem or through a Dongle ?.Is your Sky box connected to your phone line. This is a common cause for broadband slowing down.


----------



## miriammary (14 Nov 2012)

Thanks--sorted it was a vodafone problem and they fixed it


----------

